# Community President Livadia - Location



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 
For my residency application I have to get approval of the Community President of Livadia, address being 24, Arch. Makarios III Ave., Livadia . Have googled it and on Maps but no joy , points me to either Nicosia or Limassol , can anyone give me an accurate location and maybe how much (or could it be free lol)

cheers 
John

PS: local community officer description of location = you will find it in the centre, ,,,mmmmm


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi John

You'll probably fond him at the Livadia Pitsilias Community Council office. I don't have an address, but you can view it on Google Maps at:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...36c90744ead802f!8m2!3d34.9463657!4d33.0234727

Cheers,


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Out of curiosity why do you require the 'Community President's' permission for your residency application? There's no mention of this requirement on either the MEU1 or 3 application forms.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I have no idea why you require the 'Community President's' permission for your residency application - I didn't need to get it.

Regards,


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

JonandGaynor said:


> Out of curiosity why do you require the 'Community President's' permission for your residency application? There's no mention of this requirement on either the MEU1 or 3 application forms.


Yep tell me about it, thats what the girl insisted upon this week, I said theres no mention of it but her answer was its else where on the gov website, followed up by giving us the form to take to the Community President, anyway we found him, his office is his shop (a lorry engine and info about how they work inside), nice chap, took 5mins with big official stamp, cost 5 euro, at the same time another man came in seeking permission to employ a Moldavian girl in his shop(livadia) !

Now heres another thing or two, we got married here in Larnaca 3 years back, I had to show my divorce papers from my previous marriage and my wife(Moldavian ) her proof of being single, sign an Affidavit and we got our marriage cert, but guess what , hey hey my wife has to get a copy of being single from the marriage office and we now have to sign two Affidavits again in front of court officials, can I remember where that is in Larnaca.... Nope. 

And the marriage office,,,moved, some say its in the police station, others in a hotel nearby, others its in a building nearby.

One interesting fact; a good friend of ours who a few years back was head of immigration told us that Cyprus is still trying to catch up with the rest of EU re computer systems, the various Government Depts all have their own computer system,,, their NOT joined up and being an ex IT guy all became clear. Immigration dont have marriage details on their system and dont have access to others, all are in the dark about each others info, Mmmmm takes me back to the 70/80s 

Anyway I dont suppose you know where the courts are for us to sign this Affidavit and the marriage office relocation 

cheers


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Bureaucracy has gone mad in Cyprus, but you need to remember 10%+ of the local population are employed in Public Service and somethings have to be done to stop them falling asleep on the job. There's even a little known department in Nicosia that supplies quill pens to all the offices - a second one that supplies ink - and a third blotting paper.

The Larnaca District Court is in Artemidos avenue - map at https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...7c1f2f7f4e70ab8!8m2!3d34.9002018!4d33.6306905 (we had friends who lived in the apartments close by but who are sadly no longer with us).

I don't have an address for the marriage office, but the Civil Marriage Officer of Larnaca Municipality can be contacted (I hope) on 24 816 564. He/she should know where it is.

Regards,


----------

